# 2004 Spring Advisory Board meetings set



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

2004 Spring Game and Fish Advisory Board Meetings Set

Anglers, hunters, trappers and landowners are invited to attend this
spring's North Dakota Game and Fish Department advisory board meeting in
their area. These public meetings, held twice each year, provide citizens
with an opportunity to discuss wildlife issues and ask questions of their
district advisors and game and fish personnel.

Issues to be addressed at this spring's meetings include deer management,
fishing tournaments and prairie grouse seasons.

There are eight game and fish department advisors, each representing a
multi-county section of the state. The governor appoints them to four-year
terms to serve as a liaison between the department and public.

District 5 - Counties: Cass, Ransom, Richland, Sargent, Steele and Traill

Date: March 29 - 7 p.m.

Location: Community Center, Casselton

Host: Cass County Wildlife Club

Contact: Gary Knotts, 280-2714

Advisory board member: Loran Palmer, West Fargo, 282-8479

District 4 - Counties: Grand Forks, Nelson, Pembina and Walsh

Date: March 30 - 7 p.m.

Location: Grand Forks Holiday Inn

Host: Pheasants Forever-Red River Chapter

Contact and advisory board member: Dan Mikkelson, Grand Forks; 772-5071

District 6 - Counties: Barnes, Dickey, Foster, Griggs, Logan, LaMoure,
McIntosh, Stutsman and Wells

Date: March 31 - 7 p.m.

Location: LaMoure City Hall

Host: James River Sportsmen's Club

Contact: Bob Flath, 883-5344

Advisory board member: Rita Greer, Marion; 669-2315

District 7 - Counties: Burleigh, Emmons, Grant, Kidder, McLean, Mercer,
Morton, Oliver, Sheridan and Sioux

Date: April 1 - 7 p.m. MT

Location: Beulah Eagles Club

Host: Pheasants Forever

Contact: Bill Wagner, 748-2218

Advisory Board member: Frank Kartch, Bismarck; 222-4544

District 2 - Counties: Bottineau, Burke, McHenry, Mountrail, Pierce,
Renville and Ward

Date: April 13

Location: To be announced

Host: To be announced

Contact: To be announced

Advisory board member: Richard Anderson, Willow City, 366-4625

District 1 - Counties: Divide, McKenzie and Williams

Date: April 14 - 7 p.m.

Location: Public Library, Williston

Host: United Sportsmen

Contact: Corey Paryzek, 774-3744

Advisory board member: Merle Jost, Grassy Butte, 863-6727

District 8 - Counties: Adams, Billings, Bowman, Dunn, Golden Valley,
Hettinger, Slope and Stark

Date: April 15

Location: To be announced

Host: To be announced

Contact: To be announced

Advisory board member: Jerry D. Jeffers, Rhame; 279-5885

District 3 - Counties: Benson, Cavalier, Eddy, Ramsey, Rolette and Towner

Date: April 19 - 7 p.m.

Location: Devils Lake

Host: To be announced

Contact: To be announced

Advisory board member: Barbara Ash, Devils Lake; 662-3989


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do they really think no one will want to talk about the lawsuit and any possible changes in waterfowl?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd like to feel better about these meetings & go - But right off the bat - I don't want to listen to Deer management - sorry that may be selfish, but it is not that big of a deal right now, compared to how this lawsuit will affect Deer management :roll: & who & how many really care about fishing tournments :roll: compared to what is happening :******: - (the grouse thing might be interesting) but I can read the blip in the paper afterwards :-?

Plus I would want to hear what Dan M (our new Regional Rep.) thinks about last session & the chance of HPC making a come back & passing next session ???

& what he thinks of this Lawsuit ???

& what he thinks of the Director of G&FD & our Govenors actions the past few yrs ???

& how he thinks we (ND) can better manage all these issues in the future ???

what does he think of the commercialization of ND hunting ??? & what can be done ???

& does he & the Director think this advisory board is really made up with a fair representation of ND hunters ???

How can we in the Future get the politicians out of G&F Management ???

Does he think it's right that at times the G&FD Employees have Gag Orders put on them & why ???

& why after all the rounds of meeting last yr (& input) did it turn out the way it did ??? Do you feel ND sportspeople were listened too ??? & if not :roll: what can be done to make sure it does not happen again ???

What does he think should be done about the misinformation the Tourism Dept & hospitality Industry has been led to believe & what does he think about shifting the emphasis towards where the real market is & teach towns & regions to recognise that Freelance Hunters make up over 95 % of the hunters that buy licenses & come to ND to hunt ??? Do they realize that things could be done to make the expirence better for towns & businesses & residents & NR's with good management & brainstorming if someone would listen to the right people. & finally recognise the truth in all this ??? But if your just going to let the commercial sides in all this slowly take over & continue to let all the spinners spin their complete & total garbage ??? - what the heck is the point of having these meeings ??? :******: To say "well we asked the people & they did not show up at the meetings" because they are now cynical & distrustful & full of apathy :roll: :eyeroll: :******: because of secret meetings & agendas & votes that really were most likely illegal & just plain wrong ??? :bop: ....How long do you think that would take ??? & does anyone think I'd get any straight answers ??? :box: :gag:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch,

There will be time for general question and answer, and if you come you will be able to ask questions pertaining to your interest. These are how the meeting are best utilized, and they have changed in the last few years from being dominated by the department personel to more of a two way interchange. The topics were decided upon before the lawsuit, and deer management is a very important topic when deciding what to do with our burgeoning deer population.

However, I think that the advisory board meeting will probably be swayed in the direction of the current lawsuit during the discussion portions of the meeting.

I invite you to come. What is the worst that can happen? You might loose a few hours of couch or computer time.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I could lose my temper & pizz off many & say more than they want to hear ??? 

I used to go back when jones & kool were there & honestly felt they were a waste then :eyeroll: & I really liked & Respected Jones

This is in no dis-respect to you - I have confidence in so many of you - but none that the system is working or fair or even really attempting to change ??? :******:

PS... where did our all day SOB & Canada hunts go on Wed & Sat (& the Truth Why ???) & if they ever take away afternoons to Residents for Ducks - I will totally lose it & you will have to come & take me away Ha Ha :roll:

maybe only having NR's hunt am's sounds like a sound way to eliminate some of the pressure to me  serious !!!


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, it helps the rest of us when the top brass hear the concerns of the general public. It is one of the few avenues to come and voice concerns. I like to see people come and stir the pot a little bit. It is a lot better than having a silent crowd who just sit and listen to G&F people talk.

It might be a waste of time in your opinion, but I can guarantee one thing, the people who need to hear the publics concerns won't unless the public makes a conscious effort to speak up.

Have you ever heard the sports saying, (I don't remember who said it) "You lose all of the shots you don't take"


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Fetch, patience and persistance....... Honest to god, how do you sit in a blind all day? We're not going to get this thing back where it needs to be overnight. Patience and persistence.........

And, who knows, the Holiday Inn may even have wifi :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have my Valkyrie there (in the blind) to keep me sane (& She is very soothing & loving to me) maybe I will bring her :biggrin: (???) can I just submit a list ??? last time I got up & spoke I got blamed by Redlabel that I was a talking commercial :huh:

what the hecks a wifi ???



> Have you ever heard the sports saying, (I don't remember who said it) "You lose all of the shots you don't take"


I used to say for SOB's "if in doubt Shoot"


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Fetch, don't know what it stands for, but if your laptop has a certain kind of wireless receiver in it, getting to be standard these days, anyplace that has a wifi transmitter allows you access the web. Getting fairly common in some commercial public places. So, if you're rigged and the GF Holiday Inn is rigged, you can chat with the DHG's during the advisory board meeting.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Now, now Fetch I didn't mean to blame anyone. I was trying to mention it as a report with no intention of any kind. Sorry if it sounded that way.

You should come to the meeting. We should support the effort made by the Game and Fish Department for holding them.

I'll buy you and Muzzy a cold one after the meeting as well.

Red Label


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

OK my son has wifi on his laptop :lol: I thought it might be a drink with umbrellas in it 

Can you just imagine when they hook us all up to the net thru a brain implant & you can have access to all the information of the Net by just closing your eyes & activate & ask & you could have the knowledge of the library of congress for instant retrieval :lol:

I also have theories that when we die we can have our conscientousness (Brain) transplanted & connected to the net & be able to live on as a cyber being & long as some ninney doesn't unplug you :roll: Or they will just download you conscientousness & live on in cyber land :homer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Fetch said:


> does anyone think I'd get any straight answers ???


There is only one way to find out. Go and ask questions. Maybe they'll answer them, maybe they won't. You might even win a funky blaze orange NDG&F cap. If nothing else, it will give the readers of this forum a breather. :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Fetch,
Sorry, there are no straight answers any more from anyone on any topic. :******: But that is life. Ever since we can't define "is" the spin has been out of control from both sides at any level. Take a couple of valum. Come and keep asking the questions. Muzzy is right, the upper mgmt. from the game and fish needed to to know whats on joe average's mind. :withstupid: They don't drink coffee or break bread with you or I. So we all need to take advantage of this opportunity :sniper:


----------



## Bubba (Aug 23, 2003)

Come on Fetch! You're one of the biggest critics here about "what's not right". Time to quit with excuses of why you can't be there, and put your thoughts and questions where your wishes are. As I had stated before, not trying to offend anyone, but if you're not going to fight for your rights, then you shouldn't be whinin about losing them. Why does everyone, (or most), have nothing but excuses, then expect the others to try and take care of the problem?? It's your state, and your hunting traditions at stake, so I guess it's up to you if you want to try and salvage them by helping, or watch them go away for ever while your pissin and moanin......


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Fetch, IMHO if you and others continue with that theory, you will be one of the major instruments causing the status quo to remain in place. Frustration is understandable, but most people do not read this board. Anyone who truly desires change in the direction we are headed, these meetings are not optional. This is an absolute must. Legislators and others attend. So must you.....


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

............ :eyeroll: .............. :wink:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

"were small but effective"

I agree that the Resident masses better show their feelings & keep on all involved any way possible & not take anything for granted

They (Legislature & Govenor & Director of G&FD) need to listen to more than just those that show for these meetings - & find other ways to listen & get feedback :******:

How much of what I posted would get answers ??? or even discussion ??? that they don't already know & know we know ??? ---sounds like they just look for excuses to say everything is ok & lets all just focus on the positives & let the legislators & politicians focus on the rest :roll: or just ask the experts like Tony Dean & the Guides & Ourtfitters or Big Farmers or NR's in all these regions what the problems are & solutions :roll: Way too much pass the buck & not knowing the issues until way too late :eyeroll: & then compromise - I'm sick of Compromise - the way all this is set up, we lose a little everytime - It's time to say what we think & point out who are the problems & / or part of the problem & this stacked deck of this advisory committee, is plain aweful & ignorant & needs total overhaul & a new begining to be credible - to support the same ol same ol is not my cup of tea & that is what they mainly want ---To anyone who has kept up on all these things & what we have been thru & where were still heading- We should be Mad as Hell & stay that way & demand these folks wake up !!! & start getting it straight & cut the SPIN & BS - How can they fix the problems when they are still :******: the problem

You who are good at that PR - smooze & rub elbows & PC BS & still have respect for some of these clowns in charge :roll: Please go & Good Luck !!! & Yes it's about time !!! - But they will take one little piece out of context & talk about it until they are out of time & thank you for coming & helping them find solutions :roll: & if Deer management is one of the topics - Forget it there won't be much time for anything else :lol:

But I get too angry at especially how this group & how in the past it has been used & even Abused, as a way to make some, that are just plain wrong & screwing up, in what is best for ND & Residents, in all this, that I seriously can't take it any more. :******:

More power to those who can & do go to these meetings & if you don't understand where I'm coming from in this, then your lost (or wishfull thinking too) & I'll be damened if I will be silenced or feel guilty for how I feel - Maybe there are a whole lot that should be ???

WANT SOME MORE TOPICS - ???

Why did our AG wait so long to rule on Nelson Counties Stupid - passing it's own law saying No Tresspass could be over ridden by them ??? :******: - There should have been a lawsuit over that :******:

This Govenor & G&F Director should be sued by the Residents of ND for how incompetently they have handled all this, to begin with :******: from Tourism to Hospitality to Legislators to passing laws to handle the NR problems ??? :******: instead of listening to G/O's & out of state writers & NR's :******: Since when should they have a say or influence what is truely best for ND & what the NDG&FD does (or doesn't do :roll: ??? ) :******:

& if this group really represents residents Hunters of ND they should be run off & put in people, who understand things & can think things thru & do what is right for ND outdoors loving folks, that have tried to get the word out there & suggest things that could have been done & should have been done :******: But lets play nice now & try to make the system work :roll: :******: :******: :******: seems ironic to me :******: :eyeroll: :******:

.................but I still like alot of you that think this can work :-?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Fetch,

I will bet that you feel alot better now don't you. 
 
I know I feel better about myself after just reading your post. :beer:

:withstupid:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

kinda but not really :roll: :gag: :eyeroll:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

SE Sportspersons, please make plans to attend our district's meeting next Monday evening, march 29th, 7:00 pm at the Cassleton Community Center.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Dan, Do you know where it is at in Casselton? I can't remember seeing that particular building anywhere? Not like I wouldn't find it eventually.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So.....Who all is planning on going??????


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Just a reminder of them taking place starting tonight in Casselton. Hope to see a bunch of you guys there.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll be there!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ditto!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Feel Free to copy & print all my questions & distribute them to the members of this fine committee that looks out for our best interests & is so full of new ideas to make ND better :roll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I will be there too. :jammin:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Great turnout in Dist. 5 guys. Nice to see a lot of young faces. Remember, if folks don't show up, the inference is nobody cares.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought the meeting was very informative. I was a bit nervous when Dan made a few points. I sensed that only about half the room got the seriousness of the lawsuit. I really think that there were a lot of people there that were only concerned with deer hunting and that somehow they aren't going to be affected by the lawsuit. I hope my perception was wrong and that is not the case. Did any others in attendence feel that way? Dan, did you get any feedback from anyone there??


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

djleye,

I think everyone got the message once Randy Kreil said, "If Mn wins the lawsuit our mule deer tags will become once in a lifetime tags." :******:

As far as the turnout I was kind of shocked that there weren't more people there. I mean this is the most populated area, where are all the sportsmen. Too many still do not participate. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

dj, nope no feedback. Hope between us that folks grasped the seriousness of this suit. Species may be litigated on a case by case basis, but if MN previals, the same general principals could and probably will get tested as to all other species. As a result, the MN suit opens pandora box and is an indirect challenge on the hoofs, turkeys and every other species not directly in play in the suit. We haven't begun to see the difficult days for cross-river relations when and if the other shoe drops on things like the mulies and elk.

HNFND, on a relative basis, turnout was very good, but you're right even more are needed. I think over the past several years I only recall the "pheasant-gate" meeting as having a stronger Dist. 5 attendence, but boy they came out of the woodwork then.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Who was there from the State ???

No other questions about anything we would care about ???

No one asked the Reps. any tough questions ???


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Waterfowl Season sounds about the same. Nothing set in stone until the Feds set the season etc. I did ask about Nd choosing to lower the bag limits. Randy Kreil went on to explain that we may see an experimental bag limit in the Central Flyway, with a bag limit of 5 ducks all Drake Mallards or a combination of ducks of which only one could be a hen mallard or a Can or a Pintail. This would mean a change from the current structure of which you could have a Can and a Pintail and a hen mallard.
I suggested that ND adopt a 4 bird limit. They indicated they would poll other meetings to get feed back on that recommendation.

The lawsuits were discussed but nothing new to report. Dean did say he recommended that the Trespass suit should by pass the lower court and be bumped up so that it gets solved sooner so that if action is needed to be taken in the legislature the Dept would have time but the other parties involved refused.

There was a lot of good back and forth discussions on many issues I was very pleased with the information they provided. I do think that they are doing what they can within the confines of the working conditions they are facing with the lawsuits and the Gov. Not sure what else you want to know. Dean stated on more than one occasion he favors regulations that benefit the res hunters first, Plots and early opener for waterfowl etc. Not much more one can ask under the situation.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Fetch said:


> Who was there from the State ???
> 
> No other questions about anything we would care about ???
> 
> No one asked the Reps. any tough questions ???


You'd know those answers if you would have gone.


----------

